# drop it / forget it



## macdevster

How would one express "Drop it" or "Forget it" in Russian?  For example, if a student is trying to express something in Russian but can't and is frustrated, the student often wants to say, "Forget it" or "Drop it" and go into English.  We're working on that part, but I'd like a good expression for them to use when they try to get out of these linguistic corners.


----------



## Prower

Well, there is not a universal phrase. It depends on a person.

1) Спасибо, хватит. (Переходи на английский)
2) Довольно. (Переходи на английский)
3) Достаточно. (Переходи на английский)
4) Спасибо, больше не надо. (Переходи на английский)


----------



## morzh

Prower said:


> Well, there is not a universal phrase. It depends on a person.
> 
> 1) Спасибо, хватит. (Переходи на английский)
> 2) Довольно. (Переходи на английский)
> 3) Достаточно. (Переходи на английский)
> 4) Спасибо, больше не надо. (Переходи на английский)



1 and 4 - incorrect.

2 and 3 - conditionally correct.


---------------

Forget it: (when doing something and feeling frustrated - not when you wrestle someone) : 1) Сдаюсь . 2)Нет, не выходит (не получается). 3) А, ладно....
Forget it (when stopping someone from profusely thanking you): 1) Да, ладно 2) Не стоит, 3) Хватит-хватит.
Forget it (when you tried to help someone and he/she does not want it, and you express frustration): 1) Ладно, не будем,. 2) Всё, забыли 3) Я никого не заставляю, 4) Насильно мил не будешь, 5) Всё-всё, 6) не нужно, так не нужно.

--


Drop it:

(When urging someone to stop doing something)

Хватит, довольно, прекратим....depending on context it can be either rude or not.


----------



## Prower

morzh said:


> 1 and 4 - incorrect.


What is wrong with 1 and 4?


----------



## estreets

Prower said:


> Originally Posted by *morzh*
> 1 and 4 - incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with 1 and 4?
Click to expand...

Just its meaning! 
There must be something close to завязываю с русским, лучше по-английски!
(But not that slangy, of course)


----------



## Prower

morzh said:


> Forget it: (when doing something and feeling frustrated - not when you wrestle someone) : 1) Сдаюсь . 2)Нет, не выходит (не получается). 3) А, ладно....
> Forget it (when stopping someone from profusely thanking you): 1) Да, ладно 2) Не стоит, 3) Хватит-хватит.
> Forget it (when you tried to help someone and he/she does not want it, and you express frustration): 1) Ладно, не будем,. 2) Всё, забыли 3) Я никого не заставляю, 4) Насильно мил не будешь, 5) Всё-всё, 6) не нужно, так не нужно.
> 
> --
> 
> 
> Drop it:
> 
> (When urging someone to stop doing something)
> 
> Хватит, довольно, прекратим....depending on context it can be either rude or not.



I see now my mistake. 
Then another one would be

1) Ладно, проехали.
2) Забыли.
3) Дальше не будем. (не стоит)


+++++++++++++
However, all these

*3) Я никого не заставляю, 4) Насильно мил не будешь, 5) Всё-всё, 6) не нужно, так не нужно.*

are not applicable for the example with a frustrated student. As far as I understand you just want to broaden possible interpretations of "Forget it" by adding all extra interpretations.


----------



## morzh

Prower said:


> However, all these
> 
> *3) Я никого не заставляю, 4) Насильно мил не будешь, 5) Всё-всё, 6) не нужно, так не нужно.*
> 
> are not applicable for the example with a frustrated student. As far as I understand you just want to broaden possible interpretations of "Forget it" by adding all extra interpretations.




Exactly.
This is why I supplied the explanations, like this one : "(when you tried to help someone and he/she does not want it, and you express frustration)"

As the Title reads ""drop it" or "forget it" in Russian", and the author may not necessarily provide all the context, I wanted to give more or less complete answer, or possibly close to being one.


----------



## dec-sev

В фильме "Donnie Brasco" герой Джонни Деппа -- полицейский, внедренный в банду -- объясняет своим коллегам, что значит "forget about it" у мафиози. Разговор заканчивается фразой "sometimes it means just "forget about it"  
P.S. Фильм смотрел давно, точной цитаты не помню.


----------



## morzh

*FBI Technician*(played by Paul Giamatti)*:* Hey, can I ask you something? 
*Joe:* What? 
*Technician:* What's "Forget about it"? 
*Joe:* Forget about it is like.....  If you agree with someone.  You know, like  "Raquel Welch is  one great piece of ass."  "Forget about it."  But then, if you disagree like "a Lincoln  is better than a Caderac."  "Forget about it."  You know, but then, it's also like if something's the greatest thing in  the world, like minchia, those peppers, "forget about it."   Sometimes it just means forget about it.


----------



## Negina

If I were that frustrated student I'd say something like: "Arghh, короче! All I want to say is... "


----------



## morzh

Negina said:


> If I were that frustrated student I'd say something like: "Arghh, короче! All I want to say is... "



There are many ways. Russian is nothing short of colorful, when it comes to expressing frustration.


----------



## Negina

morzh said:


> There are many ways. Russian is nothing short of colorful, when it comes to expressing frustration.


True  But this one is acceptable in class, I suppose


----------



## deerfoot

macdevster said:


> How would one express "Drop it" or "Forget it" in Russian?  For example, if a student is trying to express something in Russian but can't and is frustrated, the student often wants to say, "Forget it" or "Drop it" and go into English.  We're working on that part, but I'd like a good expression for them to use when they try to get out of these linguistic corners.



Ну ты короче понял(поняла).
Аrghh.. anyways... you know what I mean!


----------



## Sobakus

deerfoot said:


> Ну ты короче понял(поняла).
> Аrghh.. anyways... you know what I mean!



This is certainly not a suitable expression for a student to address their teacher.


----------



## Prower

Замяли))))))))


----------



## cyanista

Prower said:


> Замяли.


This is a good suggestion for a friend-to-friend conversation.  But it would be more useful to mention that it is a slangy word that cannot be used in more formal contexts.


----------

